# What's the best printer for transparencies?



## firemac2d

For printing transparencies for a home business what printer do you folks like best? It seems Epson printers seem to be mentioned allot in the industry but mostly with DTG printers. I've have bad luck with my Epsons. I'd perfer a home printer that retails about $200.00 . I'm looking at the CANON PIXMA MP600 . Any thoughts on this printer? I'd like one that has the option of changeing each ink color seperatly. Not one color pack I have to buy a whole new one just because I ran out on the Cyan. (I currently have a non working Epson stylus 740)


----------



## n.signia

My research showed that the epsons seem to be the favorites. the 1400 uses dye based ink, the R1800, the 2200, 2400, all are compatible with some RIP software, some need Fast ink, a special very opaque ink cartridge. RIP also allows you to control ink flow and print black ink only. the 2200 allows you to print black ink only without the RIP software, but is pigment based ink so you will need the fast ink cartridges. Another advantage to these printers is that you can print large format 13x18 transparencies, where most laser printers 8.5x14 is as big as it gets. 

hope this helps!


----------



## firemac2d

n.signia said:


> My research showed that the epsons seem to be the favorites. the 1400 uses dye based ink, the R1800, the 2200, 2400, all are compatible with some RIP software, some need Fast ink, a special very opaque ink cartridge. RIP also allows you to control ink flow and print black ink only. the 2200 allows you to print black ink only without the RIP software, but is pigment based ink so you will need the fast ink cartridges. Another advantage to these printers is that you can print large format 13x18 transparencies, where most laser printers 8.5x14 is as big as it gets.
> 
> hope this helps!


 
Epson's website says the 2200 is discontinued. The 1400 sounds great however. I'm not so concerned with useing RIP as I have Photoshop and allways print my layers that way.
This will be a homebased business so I'm looking for aworkhorse of a printer. With in my 200 dollar budget.


----------



## adawg2252

firemac2d said:


> I'm looking for aworkhorse of a printer. With in my 200 dollar budget.


I don't think you can use the phrase "workhorse of a printer" and "200 dollar budget" in the same sentence.

The smaller format Epson's are great printers, but you do need to be mindful of the ink they use (dye vs. pigment)

I use an Epson 3000 (Now THAT is a workhorse). They discontinued them years ago but they are so solid for positive making that they haven't faded away. It prints 16.5" wide, roll-fed and sheet fed. It is dye based ink so I can use both non waterproof and waterproof film.

If the epson (or canon) you get uses pigment based inks, you will have to use Waterproof film, as the pigment inks do not bond to the non-wp dye ink films.

Some people say you NEED the FastInk Dye Ink. You do and you don't. If you can't make a positive with the ink from your printer, it doesn't have enough UV blockers, regardless of the ink density. I have had no issues using generic dye ink and refills with my printer, so it seems to be hit-or-miss in that area.

Just so you are aware, printing from photoshop is NOT the equivalent of RIP software. The RIP software interprets the "spool job" inbetween photoshop and your printer and says "ALL BLACK INK!" or "HALFTONE DOTS" and your printer listens.

That is not to say you can't get really great positives without the RIP, but don't think because you have photoshop that your positives will be amazing. The RIP and the type of printer, film and ink you have will be the more substantial part of that process.

Good luck with your decision. Make sure to ask whoever you're getting it from as many questions as you can think of.


----------



## n.signia

yes, the 2200 is discontinued, but still widely used and available (and liked), as well as ink for it. Check out e-bay, used they go for between 200 and 300 every day.


----------



## tpitman

n.signia said:


> yes, the 2200 is discontinued, but still widely used and available (and liked), as well as ink for it. Check out e-bay, used they go for between 200 and 300 every day.


Yeah, the repair guy I needed to fix mine said it was a great printer. Cha-ching!


----------



## RichardGreaves

Canon and HP printers use thermal heads. Ink fills a chamber and when it get to the right heat - Pow! - it ejects. Programmers can't change the size of the chambers - they are fixed. The amount of ink is designed for nice smooth opaque white paper and the transparent inks are designed to blend to make thousands of colors of families on picnics and holidays. 

We print on clear film and we must have something that blocks UV energy. This was not what these printers were designed for - so we have to use a RIP to increase ink deposit.

Epson printers use piezo heads with crystals that vibrate, and programmers can modify the amount of ink the heads eject. This is why there is no RIP company that makes a software RIP for HP or Canons.

The 2200 has extra benefits to photographers that don't help screen makers. You can buy a refurbished R1800 for US$269. Same 1 year warranty as new printers and free shipping. I just checked the price. This is the lowest price I have ever seen. I'm sure it is because they soon will replace the R1800 with the 1900.


----------



## firemac2d

The 2200 has extra benefits to photographers that don't help screen makers. You can buy a refurbished R1800 for US$269. Same 1 year warranty as new printers and free shipping. I just checked the price. This is the lowest price I have ever seen. I'm sure it is because they soon will replace the R1800 with the 1900. [/quote said:


> Since the R1800 is discontinued does that mean the Ink for it soon will be too? Does Epson ussually come out with a whole new ink cartridge for thier new printers? I don't wanna be stuck with a great older model if I can't get the ink for it.
> 
> You folks mentioned RIP software, I kindda know what it is but I thought the only folks that sell that are the T-Jet folks. Do other companies make this type of software? (..and dare I ask freeware?)


----------



## RichardGreaves

Search the forums for "RIP" + "R1800" for hundreds of posts.

I have personally posted more than 25 times about RIPs for the R1800.

Epson still makes cartridges for my old Epson 740 which I bought in 1995, so I am not worried about the demise of the R1800. I have one.


----------



## firemac2d

Just for giggles, how does the EPSON 1800 do with printing the family photo's? Since this will be for a home business the wifey wants a printer she can use for pictures too.


----------



## RichardGreaves

Fabulous, although I usually use Walgreens (2 blocks away, $2.50 8x10 when I get more than one), because I don't have to nursemaid the printer.

I love the fact that I can print at a Walgreens next to my friends house in California and he can pick them up in an hour.


----------



## barcelona10

u can do transparencies at staples too


----------



## PositiveDave

The Canon will work fine, they seem to use less ink than Epsons


----------



## barcelona10

i have the cannon mx410 and it prints but it comes out wet not dry


----------



## mavgraph

A lot of my customers have the Epson 3000. you can get a good refurbished one from many reputable dealers. I also know people seem to like the 1400 as well.


----------



## utrink

Thank you for the great advice. It looks like Epson larger format is the way to go.


----------



## tkster95

If your looking for a "work horse" an epson large format is the way to go. Although, like others have mentioned, with a $200 budget its going to be difficult to meet all your needs. About a year ago I was in the same position and after posting about it on t-shirt forums I saw the light... haha, seriously though this is the best site ever for screen printers. 
Following others advice this is what I did... 

Bought an epson 9600 on craigslist for about $350... you can pick up large format printers for pretty cheap cause they clog up pretty bad (esp with the magenta head for some reason)... making them useless for regular document printing. Luckily, with rip software, us screen printers can work around these problems. Just make sure all the other parts on the printer are working fine.

I purchased a bulk ink system off ebay for about $110. There's a bunch of different bulk systems and some can get crazy expensive. The one I have has regular looking ink cartridges... however they have a opening on the back with a little rubber stop. You take out the rubber stop... fill it with a black max ink... put the rubber plug back in and your good to go.

Got rip software.. depending on size printer you get... it'll run anywhere from $450-$800. For the 9600 it cost about $800.

Got transparencies and ink from fixxons.com for cheap as well.

Before getting the new set up I used to print on a cannon desktop printer. Would have to tape three transparencies together to get a opaque enough print. It sucked... i'm glad I upgraded.


----------



## jon781

Don't know much about CANON printers but i can tell u i print my positives with an EPSON 1400 and i love it. Gives me great opacity and it's very user friendly. Bought mine directly from epson's website refurbished for about $300. Hope this helps.


----------



## adriatic

With each printer you are going to consider you should first try find someone that would print an sample for you like this one. Then try to compare resolution and opacity 

And then ask your self how much you are going or willing to pay for this quality.

[media]http://adriatix.hr/A_PROIZVODI/A_PCB/PICT/Multy_Black_4_LL.jpg[/media]


----------



## ArtbyTati

Hey, some of you mentioned getting discontinued models and refurbished printers. Anyone have problems with their laptop not reading the drivers? I recently updated my laptop to Windows 10 and it no longer reads the driver for my Canon MP460 (still prints but won't scan), so wondering if I could have a similar problem if I spend $$$ on a large format printer for transparencies.
Thanks


----------



## adriatic

ArtbyTati said:


> Hey, some of you mentioned getting discontinued models and refurbished printers. Anyone have problems with their laptop not reading the drivers? I recently updated my laptop to Windows 10 and it no longer reads the driver for my Canon MP460 (still prints but won't scan), so wondering if I could have a similar problem if I spend $$$ on a large format printer for transparencies.
> Thanks


 But you can always buy some PC dedicated only for transparencies. I just a week ago bought an Asus Terminator 4 for $10 Pentium 4 2,8 GHz 40 GB HD 512 RAM small case Windows XP installed Official License and sticker on case.


----------



## CMullins

I've been using the Epson 1430 it's prints perfectly halftones and full color pictures.


----------

